# What Kind Of Rhom?



## firatbasaran (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi all! Can You tell me what kind of rhom is this? thanks...


----------



## firatbasaran (Aug 7, 2014)

This is the another photos of my piranha. it can be gibbus?? what do you think?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

S.rhombeus. Length/Height doesn't match S.gibbus.


----------



## firatbasaran (Aug 7, 2014)

memento said:


> S.rhombeus. Length/Height doesn't match S.gibbus.


Thank you very much for your answer. So, What are the differences between gibbus and rhomb?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

firatbasaran said:


> S.rhombeus. Length/Height doesn't match S.gibbus.


Thank you very much for your answer. So, What are the differences between gibbus and rhomb?
[/quote]

Main difference is supposed to be, a more elongated shape of S.gibbus.

Personally I have my doubts about S.gibbus being a distinct species, in my opinion it could be a variety of S.rhombeus (which is actually a complex - S.rhombeus contains at least 4 different carotypes).
When you read the original description of S.gibbus, and compare it to both S.rhombeus and S.elongatus, it should be noted that regarding length/height ratios, there is a strong overlap between all three species.

But if you're interested, read the profile on S.gibbus : http://home.telfort.nl/lucienbal/species/gibbus.html


----------



## firatbasaran (Aug 7, 2014)

memento said:


> S.rhombeus. Length/Height doesn't match S.gibbus.


Thank you very much for your answer. So, What are the differences between gibbus and rhomb?
[/quote]

Main difference is supposed to be, a more elongated shape of S.gibbus.

Personally I have my doubts about S.gibbus being a distinct species, in my opinion it could be a variety of S.rhombeus (which is actually a complex - S.rhombeus contains at least 4 different carotypes).
When you read the original description of S.gibbus, and compare it to both S.rhombeus and S.elongatus, it should be noted that regarding length/height ratios, there is a strong overlap between all three species.

But if you're interested, read the profile on S.gibbus : http://home.telfort.nl/lucienbal/species/gibbus.html
[/quote]
Thanks a lot for your help Memento. İ will read the info. İ know nobody knows what kind of rhom is this fish. But i think its seems like guama rhombeus. What do you think? İ asked many questions sorry :/


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

S.rhombeus, that's all there is to it









As for locality... unless you catch it yourself, there's no way to be sure even though some populations do have more or less distinguishing characters. None of them however has been proven to be consequent.

So best guess for locality or "kind" as you call it in the title : _S.rhombeus "S-America" _


----------



## firatbasaran (Aug 7, 2014)

memento said:


> S.rhombeus, that's all there is to it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right. Thank you so much.


----------

